# Click Pens Suck!!!



## Craftdiggity (Jun 16, 2010)

I have had it with click pens.  Any one else have a problem with the PSI click pens.  A while back I got a bunch of the Polaris click pens and 4 out of 12 did not work properly when I got them assembled.  Today, I turned a Gemini and that didn't work right either.  What is it with these pens?  Is there a trick that I am not privy to?  The barrel is perfect lengthwise.  I followed the directions for assembly and everything went together smoothly, but the sumbich still don't werk.  I think I'll just smash it.


----------



## mbroberg (Jun 16, 2010)

What exactly doesn't work about it?


----------



## el_d (Jun 16, 2010)

Never tried those kind of clicks, but the long click and the sierra click are two of my favorites. The long click being number 1.


----------



## Grizz (Jun 16, 2010)

Not sure what the problem might be?  Every click I've tried as worked great.


----------



## ldb2000 (Jun 16, 2010)

The only click pen kit I've ever had any luck with is the slimline pro from PSI . All of the others (and I think I tried them all) either didn't work or went bad within a few months resulting in refunds and unhappy customers .

Oops , the long click kits seem to be ok but I only have a few of those out there so I can't say anything bad about them yet . The click Sierras have come back due to lost extention pieces and plating problems .


----------



## its_virgil (Jun 16, 2010)

Yep, I must agree. I've had it with them also.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## el_d (Jun 16, 2010)

lll keep an eye out about the seirra clicks, thanks for the heads up Butch. I do cut down the length of the tube so the extension thingy isnt needed. Wish the long click had more meat but use one for my daily writer. If it gives out I will let you guys know.

Have been wanting to try the Polaris, but havent gotten any. What is the problem with the Polaris????


----------



## ROOKIETURNER (Jun 16, 2010)

Send me all of your click kits and I will find out the problem. Heck, I will even let you pay for the shipping.


----------



## ldb2000 (Jun 16, 2010)

Sorry but I don't use any of those kits anymore . I make my own :biggrin:


----------



## Craftdiggity (Jun 16, 2010)

mbroberg said:


> What exactly doesn't work about it?



It seems to jam up.  The Polaris ones would click out, but then not go back in.

This Gemini doesn't even assemble right.  I first thought that I somehow trimmed the barrel too short, but I measured it and it is spot on.  I have taken the thing apart and put it together following the directions three times and the same problem keeps happening.  The cartridge just sticks out and does not click back in.  I can press it in about 3/4 of the way.


----------



## ldb2000 (Jun 17, 2010)

Chris , make sure that there are no burrs in the plastic , the molding process they use sucks and there is usually some flash left on the seams . At least that was one of the things I found . Also make sure that both springs are not binding anywhere .


----------



## mbroberg (Jun 17, 2010)

Also make sure that the hole that the ink extends out of doesn't have any burrs on it that catch as the ink is retracting.


----------



## DurocShark (Jun 17, 2010)

Why is it the crappy disposable pens have awesome click mechanisms, but a $10 kit is crap?

I don't get it. Honestly, even the long click sucks in my opinion. It's durable, sure, but the feel is mushy. Not as positive as a cheap pen. 

Bleh.


----------



## bruce119 (Jun 17, 2010)

el_d said:


> Never tried those kind of clicks, but the long click and the sierra click are two of my favorites. The long click being number 1.


 
What he said

The only 2 clicks I found to be reliable The Sierra click no problems just that extension can be confusing for the customer but can be modified to without. And the long click the stock kit I think in the long click fells a little stiff hard to push the button but I put in a softer spring and it works great.

They are the one 2 I will sell.

thanks


----------



## Craftdiggity (Jun 17, 2010)

Butch, I'm pretty sure the problem is somewhere at the top of the pen where the upper spring is.  It is definitely binding or jamming up there.  There is so issue at the tip.  I just don't know how to work the problem out.


----------



## yorkie (Jun 17, 2010)

I have had great success with the clicker pens for Craft Supplies.  I've turned dozens of them and they work flawlessly.  Good quality and because they are one long tube, you get to see all the wood.


----------



## ToddMR (Jun 17, 2010)

I have never used a click kit, now I am wondering if it is worth trying lol.


----------



## renowb (Jun 17, 2010)

Chris,

I did my first Gemini too and it did not work. The instructions have a lot to be desired. Did you use the long bushing to press the mechanism further in? That's where I messed up. I bought another kit, followed the directions and Wellah, it worked.
Bill


----------



## ldb2000 (Jun 17, 2010)

Craftdiggity said:


> Butch, I'm pretty sure the problem is somewhere at the top of the pen where the upper spring is. It is definitely binding or jamming up there. There is so issue at the tip. I just don't know how to work the problem out.


 
That's what I'm talking about , the clicker parts . They are molded plastic and there is (was on some of mine anyway) pieces of plastic (sharp edges with extra plastic .... it's called flash) left over from the molding process and they were binding on some of my pens . I cleaned up the edges and that helped them work better . It didn't help on all of them but I was willing to settle for anything .


----------



## pentex (Jun 17, 2010)

I have made several of the Sierra click pens, not using the little chrome extension, and i use one of the click pens for my own use and have had no problems. I really like these kits.


----------



## PenMan1 (Jun 17, 2010)

Same results as you Chris. I just don't buy PSI clickers anymore.

Come to think of it, about the only kits I buy from PSI anymore are the Majestic Jrs.


----------



## Rfturner (Jun 17, 2010)

I have had similar issues as most of the people on here so much so that I no longer use any clicks because they are bad for business. I have heard that the long click pens are ok. I test every pen model out for several months to see the potential flaws before I offer them to customers. I used the Slim pro and it worked most of the time for the first month after that it started to lock up, extend too far then go back to normal and partially through writing the first few words it would "fix" itself and make you mess up. I suggest either using parts from pens that have good click mechanisms like the pilot G2 or stay away from clicks.


----------



## el_d (Jun 17, 2010)

The first long click I put together would extend BUT would not retract. Started messing with it and found that the refill seems to fit better at a certain spot. Could be the "flash" Butch is talking about. I rotated the refill till it went in further and I had no problems with it after It was "set". Since then I have had some of them with the same type of problem but they do not "sit" properly till the refill is adjusted. I dont think the weak link is the kit, I think the weak link is the cheap refill.


----------



## Smitty37 (Jun 18, 2010)

*Click nonsense*



ldb2000 said:


> Chris , make sure that there are no burrs in the plastic , the molding process they use sucks and there is usually some flash left on the seams . At least that was one of the things I found . Also make sure that both springs are not binding anywhere .


Does anybody else wonder, why it is that I can buy cheap, plastic. mass produced,  click ballpoint pens used to advertise my business and they work just fine for years, yet I have a terrible time finding a reliable click mechanism in kits costing up to 30 0r 40 dollars?


----------



## Mark (Jun 18, 2010)

Smitty37 said:


> Does anybody else wonder, why it is that I can buy cheap, plastic. mass produced,  click ballpoint pens used to advertise my business and they work just fine for years, yet I have a terrible time finding a reliable click mechanism in kits costing up to 30 0r 40 dollars?



Good point. What's the answer...


----------



## Oldwagon (Jun 18, 2010)

I stopped doing click pens.The slim line pro I did 5 or 6.2of them worked fine.The tubes have to be perfect.Some of the trouble was in the click parts.They are nice pens when they work.Just not for me.


----------



## yorkie (Jun 18, 2010)

Like I said before.  I have made dozens of the clicker pens from Craft Supplies USA and they've been awesome.  The mechanism is sealed and strong.  I'd love to hear from anyone else who uses these and has had trouble.  I'm about to make 40 for a customer.

I agree, most of Pennstate's stuff is questionable.  I try to order from Craft Supplies when I can.  Though, I really like the Polaris from Pennstate.

Here's the link to them.

http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/s...en_Kits___Clicker_Pen_Kit___clicker_pen?Args=


----------



## ldb2000 (Jun 18, 2010)

That is the long click pen we have been talking about but we buy them in better platings from a member here on the forum . We all agree so far they seem to be good .


----------



## ldb2000 (Jun 18, 2010)

Like I said the Slimline pro has been good for me after I learned to clean up the plastic and replace the lower spring with a heavier one . I have dozens of them out there and never had any come back except for refills . I still stopped using them though , I shouldn't have to modify a kit to make it work right . It's the same thing as the twist Sierras and clones , they shouldnt have to be modified to work right .


----------



## DurocShark (Jun 18, 2010)

ldb2000 said:


> That is the long click pen we have been talking about but we buy them in better platings from a member here on the forum . We all agree so far they seem to be good .



I wouldn't say all of us. It's better than the others I've tried, but that isn't necessarily saying much.


----------



## yorkie (Jun 19, 2010)

Who here on the forums sells the clicker pen in better platings?  

I need 22 Clicker pens in black titanium and 22 Polaris twist pens in black titanium.


----------



## DurocShark (Jun 19, 2010)

https://www.laulauwood.net/node/40


----------



## penfancy (Jun 19, 2010)

I've made only two click pens. The 30 cal bullets. They both work fine, but one had more wobble in the mechanism than the other. It's good to hear others comments about them though.


----------



## KD5NRH (Jun 21, 2010)

I've had two of the last three gold Slimline Pros I made jam up within a week.  One was fully extended with the button locked up solid, the other was just so sluggish that when you click to retract, you had to manually push the point in.  Never had that problem with the T/N or satin ones, though.


----------



## Smitty37 (Jun 22, 2010)

*Wish I knew*



Mark said:


> Good point. What's the answer...



Judging by this thread if I knew I'd have folks beating a path to my door....maybe we don't need a "better mouse trap".


----------



## dankc908 (Jun 22, 2010)

If the "Click Pens Suck" then I should get several to replace my shop-vac.  They'd be quieter!  <GRIN>


----------

